# Zuckerberg: 700K Job Openings if DACA ends



## basquebromance (Sep 2, 2017)

Zuckerberg Group: 700K American Job Openings If DACA Ends

end DACA now. LET'S GET THOSE JOBS!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Zuckerberg Group: 700K American Job Openings If DACA Ends
> 
> end DACA now. LET'S GET THOSE JOBS!


How much of our labor shortage is artificial. when I was 15 my brother and i worked in a fabric whse part time. Was also a janitor working with hazmat chemicals. Now....almost impossible to get a job before you are 17-18 due to age floors.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 2, 2017)

Shocking news flash of the day: Another <<<billionaire>>> Democrat  hammers trump on immigration...and does it using his monopolistic platform. 


http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/09/mark-zuckerberg-responds-to-anti-immigration-daca-commenters.html


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Zuckerberg Group: 700K American Job Openings If DACA Ends
> 
> end DACA now. LET'S GET THOSE JOBS!


I don't want to work for a thief and a crook, thanks.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2017)

If the mainstream right were to ever rouse itself from this embarrassing opium dream, it would move with purpose toward deposing the corner-office philosopher kings. As an impetus, consider this interesting story about Google dictating an independent website’s article content in order for it to qualify for ad revenues. I don’t know if they’re so brilliant as to be effectively imbeciles, but you could hardly ask for a more conspicuous admission of malign monopoly power than that.

Shell doesn’t doesn’t threaten to stop “haters” from filling up their cars, because those threats would be impotent. There’s an Exxon on the next block. But if Google can withhold its 77% search market share, then a commercial Internet property will often be forced by finances to bow. And soon we have the occupants of one boardroom bubble controlling content for hundreds of millions. The Dream


----------



## Toro (Sep 2, 2017)

So what is Trump waiting for?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 2, 2017)

These monopolists have driven the opposition underground almost entirely.  the last election taught them the dangers of citizens communicating their ideas with no elites to filter and color them.  They hope to not let that happen again. 

    Gab was banned from the google play store August 18 having been previously banned at iTunes. The monopoly solidifies.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 2, 2017)

Fuck Zuck. He can lie about having noble reasons for supporting DACA but I'm not buying it.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Sep 2, 2017)

Implement NC senator burr I think, bill and move on. Everyone will get something


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Zuckerberg Group: 700K American Job Openings If DACA Ends
> ...


You do know he is going to be the next President, right?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 2, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Zuckerberg Group: 700K American Job Openings If DACA Ends
> ...


*Fatcats Love Mice*

The emasculating regime won't even allow paper boys any more; a kid has to get a permit to mow lawns for hire.  And of course, though I'm not supposed to say this, the unfunded college mandate is for Mamas' Boys who are afraid to grow up.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 2, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Shocking news flash of the day: Another <<<billionaire>>> Democrat  hammers trump on immigration...and does it using his monopolistic platform.
> 
> 
> http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/09/mark-zuckerberg-responds-to-anti-immigration-daca-commenters.html


*Farcebook*

Zook is nothing but a richkid snob, so he feels that all Americans born in the working class are deplorable and should be replaced by his precious foreigners.  The high school he learned elitist anti-Americanism at charges $46,905 a year for tuition.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 2, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


lol. In Antifa's and Dems dreams maybe.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 2, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



   I know he wants to be. But that doesn't mean he will be.
    Look, Hillary Clinton had the same people on her side that Zuckerberg would and Trump beat her. The media, google/facebook/microsoft, Bank of America, Hollywood, were on Hillarys side and they will be on Zuckerbergs side. Trump proved going to the little people still worked...another few years and the Democrats would have gotten enough foreigners in and registered to make that impossible but not quite yet.
  I wouldn't worry about the money either. Hillary hugely outspent Trump with 1.2 billion dollars. She got around 750,000,000 from Silicon Valley billionaires and Hollywood celebrities alone. Trumps didnt do as well with elites but he excelled with donations from small donors 200.00 or less.





   There is no reason to think <<<zuckerberg>>> will do any better that Hillary did against Trump. But get ready....all the polls will say he is trouncing Trump...we've been down that route before havent we?

Tracking the 2016 Presidential Money Race

Silicon Valley throws big money at Clinton and virtually nothing at Trump

Just 52 tech workers donated to Trump's campaign


----------



## DOTR (Sep 2, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Shocking news flash of the day: Another <<<billionaire>>> Democrat  hammers trump on immigration...and does it using his monopolistic platform.
> ...



   I love these billionaire working class heroes. Remember when Hillary Clinton said her being worth $130,000,000 wasnt really rich in most American's minds?
   Out of touch much?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 3, 2017)

DOTR said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


*Born With a Silver Rattle in His Mouth*


But the SillyConjobs entrepreneurs (on Daddy's Money) used to be idols of the Right.  Populists will crush the skulls of both pits of HeirHead snakes.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 3, 2017)

DOTR said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


*Sordid Sorority*


hillary was born rich.  Being sheltered made her ignorant, but her unearned conceit made her think she knew everything about those born with no HeirHead advantages. When I first met Karen Nussbaum, another famous with the famous Richie Leftie, she told me I was the first person she had ever met who had been born in the working class.  Yet she wanted to rule over people she knew nothing about.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 3, 2017)

Nussbaum...what kind of name is that? Scottish?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 3, 2017)

Toro said:


> So what is Trump waiting for?


Good question....if they are here illegally, kick them out...and jobs for eager Americans who can use the work.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Perhaps, but just do a Google search for "Zuckerberg, President," and the results are just absolutely frightening.

Remember, Americans don't have critical thinking skills, the media does all their thinking for them.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 3, 2017)

On top of that, he doesn't have the baggage Hillary did.  He controls the minds of the millennials and the iGen.


----------



## petro (Sep 3, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> On top of that, he doesn't have the baggage Hillary did.  He controls the minds of the millennials and the iGen.


A global media monopoly controlling content. Far more powerful  than Rockefeller and Standard Oil or any  other corporate entity since. 
Google, Facebook need a closer look under Anti-trust.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 3, 2017)

petro said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > On top of that, he doesn't have the baggage Hillary did.  He controls the minds of the millennials and the iGen.
> ...



    I agree. The richest and most powerful corporations the world has ever seen tried to destroy the man we elected. Are trying still. They control more resources and have a bigger bankroll than many hostile countries. 
    And yes they will throw all their resources behind electing one of their own. Look what they spent on Hillary.        They are screaming "I dare you" to regulators while assuming their control of the media gives them the advantage. 
   Already The Hill and Atlantic are printing articles about why regulating the google/Facebook/media conglomerates are a bad idea.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 3, 2017)

DOTR said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



And yet I am reading stories about how Google is taking down not just hate sites, but now legitimate conservative sites.  It won't be long till they target USMB.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 3, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



   It was never about hate sites. It is about shutting down opposition and ensuring only one narrative gets out. 
   With USMB it will start with advertiser boycotts first. That is the way they work.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 3, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



    Btw remember <<<they>>> define hate sites. They defined Ben Carson as a hate group leader because he said marriage is always and only a man and a woman. 
   To a Marxist, disagreement is seen as either extreme hateful aggression  or insanity.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 4, 2017)

DOTR said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Advertisers don't "boycott," generally.  They look at a website's Alexa rankings, and if it has a good traffic flow, they advertise.  They generally don't care about content.  Usually.  But not always.

This is not always the case of course, b/c most large corporations are members of the CFR.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 4, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Nussbaum...what kind of name is that? Scottish?


*Blue Blood Is the Mortal Enemy of Blue Collar*


Birth class is important, not ethnicity.  The Kennedys have nothing in common with working-class Irish-Americans.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Advertisers don't "boycott," generally.  They look at a website's Alexa rankings, and if it has a good traffic flow, they advertise.  They generally don't care about content.  Usually.  But not always.
> 
> This is not always the case of course, b/c most large corporations are members of the CFR.



   Thats the way it started with Youtube and Breitbart. Corporations pulled advertising. Then Google got involved. First they demonetized anyone who opposed the left and then they banned them. Twitter as well. Twitter closed the accounts of thousands on the right. So those people migrated to Gab. Gab should have been immune since it was user supported but in June Apple removed Gab from its itunes store and two weeks ago Google Play banned Gab for androids.
   So they have their ways..but it usually starts with money strangulation. 
   Now, advertisers *shouldnt* boycott if they cared about their shareholders and fiduciary duty. But big business is controlled by the left. They should be sued for putting left politics before shareholder enrichment. 
  If you dont think, for some reason, that advertisers boycott then read this forbes article written as it began earlier this year. 

U.S., U.K. Boycott Of Google And YouTube By Major Advertisers Spreading Over Hate Content

  Even ATT and Verizon have gotten involved.

AT&T, Verizon Suspend YouTube Ads Over Hate-Speech Videos

" AT&T on Wednesday said it will not advertise on YouTube until the telco has a guarantee the internet giant has fixed the problem."


----------



## DOTR (Sep 4, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Nussbaum...what kind of name is that? Scottish?
> ...



   Hmmm...seems certain ethnicities are over represented among the elites...but OK. Let it be so. I can agree with you that elites are elites are elites. This last election was a rebellion against the elites in the media, in Hollywood, in big business and even in the Republican Party.
  And I will tell you something. That is the real reason Trump is hated. He is seen as a traitor to his class by the elites. They don't mind lip service to the working class but to actually side with them against their elite born-to-rule class? Their hatred is white hot because of that.


----------



## jillian (Sep 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Zuckerberg Group: 700K American Job Openings If DACA Ends
> 
> end DACA now. LET'S GET THOSE JOBS!



that isn't what he said and wasn't his meaning.

triumptards aren't smart enough for those jobs anyway.

maybe Vladimir will send them some of his people.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 5, 2017)

DOTR said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


*The Bigger They Come, the Harder They Fall*


Trump got kicked out of prep school for beating up those spoiled little pukes.  Those born in the White working class must abolish all hereditary wealth, positioning, and influence.  Richkids get in our way and must be run over..


----------



## KissMy (Sep 5, 2017)

*There will be fewer US job openings. Computer code can be written in any country. So those high paid code writers will simply earn, pay taxes & spend their money in another country!*


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Zuckerberg Group: 700K American Job Openings If DACA Ends
> ...



  Jillian Goldstein, as expected, would rather foreigners get jobs in America. Then she ran into the Trump


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



    Sounds like the populist rumblings that scare them silly.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Zuckerberg Group: 700K American Job Openings If DACA Ends
> ...



  That was exactly what the report said.

"in total, if DACA is revoked, nearly 700,000 individuals who are currently employed and contributing as a productive part of the American  would be stripped of their ability to work and could be fired over the course of the next two years."

   In other words almost 10% of the unemployed in America are there because of being replaced by foreigners. And this did not happen by accident.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

KissMy said:


> *There will be fewer US job openings. Computer code can be written in any country. So those high paid code writers will simply earn, pay taxes & spend their money in another country!*



  Then why is there no silicon valley in Nigeria?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 5, 2017)

Pulled over for a busted tail light? Deport. Applying for benefits? Deport. This isn't hard.


----------



## jillian (Sep 5, 2017)

DOTR said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



no. it isn't. and your "source" is not a source./ or the actual Vox article would have been posted.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 5, 2017)

There is nothing compassionate about the failure to enforce immigration laws,


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

I hate that motherfucker. Here's something his sister tweeted, she hates white people...it runs in the family


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 5, 2017)

ending DACA is the compassionate thing to do!


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> There is nothing compassionate about the failure to enforce immigration laws,



  It is an aggressive attack on both nationhood and democracy to refuse to enforce immigration laws passed by the citizens. The elites who have taken power are moving to replace the citizens who might oppose them and they dont give a damn what laws you try to pass.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> I hate that motherfucker. Here's something his sister tweeted, she hates white people...it runs in the family
> View attachment 147645



  Have you seen her attack on western lierature? When people tell you they are interested in the Greek or Roman classics she says you should "point out that such ideas are a slippery slope to white supremacy."
  These bergs and steins are interested in only one thing. Your destruction.

   And now that the ignorant Democrat dupes, rampaging for food stamps, have attacked Confederate statues she readies for Washington and Jefferson memorials...


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

DOTR said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that motherfucker. Here's something his sister tweeted, she hates white people...it runs in the family
> ...




News to me but I'm not surprised. Marxbook banned me for saying 'die commie' but wouldn't even remove the graphic child abuse video I reported.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> I hate that motherfucker. Here's something his sister tweeted, she hates white people...it runs in the family
> View attachment 147645



  Here is the full anti-white anti-American poem she so admired

_Since you mention it, I think I will start that race war.

I could’ve swung either way? But now I’m definitely spending 
the next 4 years converting your daughters to lesbianism; 
I’m gonna eat all your guns. Swallow them lock stock and barrel
and spit bullet casings onto the dinner table;

I’ll give birth to an army of mixed-race babies.
With fathers from every continent and genders to outnumber the stars, 
my legion of multiracial babies will be intersectional as fuck
and your swastikas will not be enough to save you,

because real talk, you didn’t stop the future from coming.
You just delayed our coronation.
We have the same deviant haircuts we had yesterday;
we are still getting gay-married like nobody’s business
because it’s still nobody’s business;
there’s a Muslim kid in Kansas who has already written the schematic
for the robot that will steal your job in manufacturing, 
and that robot? Will also be gay, so get used to it: 

we didn’t manifest the mountain by speaking its name,
the buildings here are not on your side just because
you make them spray-painted accomplices.
These walls do not have genders and they all think you suck.
Even the earth found common cause with us 
the way you trample us both, 

oh yeah: there will be signs, and rainbow-colored drum circles,
and folks arguing ideology until even I want to punch them 
but I won’t, because they’re my family, 
in that blood-of-the-covenant sense.
If you’ve never loved someone like that
you cannot outwaltz us, we have all the good dancers anyway.

I’ll confess I don’t know if I’m alive right now;
I haven’t heard my heart beat in days,
I keep holding my breath for the moment the plane goes down
and I have to save enough oxygen to get my friends through.
But I finally found the argument against suicide and it’s us.
We’re the effigies that haunt America’s nights harder
the longer they spend burning us,
we are scaring the shit out of people by spreading, 
by refusing to die: what are we but a fire?
We know everything we do is so the kids after us
will be able to follow something towards safety;
what can I call us but lighthouse,

of course I’m terrified. Of course I’m a shroud.
And of course it’s not fair but rest assured,
anxious America, you brought your fists to a glitter fight.
This is a taco truck rally and all you have is cole slaw.
You cannot deport our minds; we won’t 
hold funerals for our potential. We have always been
what makes America great._


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

DOTR said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that motherfucker. Here's something his sister tweeted, she hates white people...it runs in the family
> ...




Modern age white europeans are the new 1940s jews, and people think I'm crazy for being alt-right.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



   So you dont refute and cant refute. You can muddy the waters about a "source"...without actually denying it right? I didnt give a source. You dont need one. The report is available to you if you want to read it...which you dont and hope nobody else does either. I quoted directly from the report itself. Play around with your secondary sources all you like. I used a primary source. Vox is not a primary source so why you would reach in and pull that out I dont know.
  That was a good effort to make something you couldn't deny look suspect though. For that you get another gold star!


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> I hate that motherfucker. Here's something his sister tweeted, she hates white people...it runs in the family
> View attachment 147645



  I wonder if Facebook and Twitter banned her for her hate speech about race war and killing whites?

Haha just kidding.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> I hate that motherfucker. Here's something his sister tweeted, she hates white people...it runs in the family
> View attachment 147645



  I wonder if anyone else looked at this and thought, like I did, "at least comb your hair skank".


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 6, 2017)

Trump's landmark, election-winning immigration speech, 8/31/16: ENFORCEMENT 1ST! We can't even discuss amnesty until we have a wall!


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 6, 2017)

if i hear one more republican say "border security" instead of "Wall", i'm gonna SCREAM!


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 6, 2017)

Congress, get off your butts and do your job.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 6, 2017)

DOTR said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


*Redcoats and Redskins*

It scared the herditary snobs in 18th Century England silly, too. By not abolishing birth privileges at the very start, we've let our own Tories take over.  The Preppies should have at least thrown us a bone.  Instead, they threw us Skull & Bones.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Congress, get off your butts and do your job.


The glutes of plutes will stay glued to their thrones on Capitalist Hill.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 6, 2017)

DOTR said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that motherfucker. Here's something his sister tweeted, she hates white people...it runs in the family
> ...


Rich girl whistling in the dark shadow of the guillotine.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 6, 2017)

DOTR said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that motherfucker. Here's something his sister tweeted, she hates white people...it runs in the family
> ...


She paid hundreds of dollars to some fruitician to give her that "strung-out crack ho" look.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 6, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



  I will tell you the truth. I find populism terrifying. But not as terrifying as the marxist coup being attempted now. 
   You know what is amazing? How the mask suddenly slipped. A teachable moment and I have certainly pointed it out to my kids. For years the elites gave that condescending smirk and said "who me" as they kept their thumbs on whoever was in power. Their sudden loss of power disoriented and panicked them. As you say they fear the pitchforks now. They have dropped all pretense and the Zuckerbergs and Goldsteins and Cohens and Buffets and Gates dont even care if you see them fighting the American people. They figure they cant afford to lose...and if they win they can go back to saying "who me..I never did that".

  Teaching gender studies and eliminating western literature has one unintended consequence...these people have no idea what happened to Weimar Germany. Thats OK. They are about to find out.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 6, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> It scared the herditary snobs in 18th Century England silly, too. By not abolishing birth privileges at the very start, we've let our own Tories take over.  The Preppies should have at least thrown us a bone.  Instead, they threw us Skull & Bones.



  The hatred of Trump is so intense because they see him as a traitor to his class. A fellow billionaire who sides with people rather than elites. For them all is excusable except that.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Trump's landmark, election-winning immigration speech, 8/31/16: ENFORCEMENT 1ST! We can't even discuss amnesty until we have a wall!



  And I think we have proven, re the title of this thread, that yes the report did admit that 10% of American unemployment is attributable to the foreign democrat voters brought in.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

DOTR said:


> I will tell you the truth. I find populism terrifying.



Populist:
:  a believer in the rights, wisdom, or virtues of the common people

What's so terrifying about that?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > I will tell you the truth. I find populism terrifying.
> ...



   You want a political discussion of "thick" and  "thin" ideologies or are you satisfied with a dictionary definition? Doesn't matter to me as long as the populists keep pounding elites.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

DOTR said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



I'm curious what you think is so awful about populism, I asked you once already...


----------



## DOTR (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



   I'm not arguing against it.  I support the populist revolt. What other choice do we have?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

DOTR said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...




You said it terrifies you...why?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 7, 2017)

*Preemptively Creating and Controlling Its Own Opposition*

Beware of weak or self-destructive populism, such as believing that learning grammar is "elitist."  The regime finances and promotes fake rebellion, such as in the song "The Wall" and the novel _Catcher in the Rye.  _


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 7, 2017)

Just heard a Mexican gloat on the radio that "Young undocumented are the future," and Trump is "The last gasp of white America."


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 9, 2017)

Maybe we should put the DREAMers to work building the wall as part of their reparations for costing us our tax dollars.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 9, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Maybe we should put the DREAMers to work building the wall as part of their reparations for costing us our tax dollars.


Why not just charge every immigrant $50k immigration fee


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 9, 2017)

There are 14 million American children that live in poverty. Meanwhile, Democrats are fighting for illegal aliens stealing public aide.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 18, 2017)

What about these dreamers?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 20, 2017)

We need a new word for "Dreamers."  Please make suggestions. I'll start -- how about "Ingrates"?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 21, 2017)

The main reason I want Mark Zuckerberg to run for president in 2020 is because I REALLY want to hear what Trump's nickname for him will be


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 21, 2017)

ILLEGALS HAVE 0 RIGHTS UNDER THE CONSTITUTION.  DEPORT NOW.  DACA ENDS.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 21, 2017)

Do the 700k jobs offer a living wage?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 21, 2017)

this country is so fucked. democrats want to flood it with third-worlders, republicans want to bleed everyone dry. psycopaths on all sides


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 23, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Zuckerberg Group: 700K American Job Openings If DACA Ends
> 
> end DACA now. LET'S GET THOSE JOBS!



How about we start with Trump? We should start from the top. 
Get rid those foreigners that he hired and give it to Americans. 

LET'S GET THOSE JOBS.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 23, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Do the 700k jobs offer a living wage?



They have jobs as RNs, professors, research lab, technicians yes they make good living wages.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 23, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> this country is so fucked. democrats want to flood it with third-worlders, republicans want to bleed everyone dry. psycopaths on all sides



So you are saying those lazy Americans will give up their welfare checks suddenly become nurses, teachers, researchers or marketing jobs?
Work as care takers or at convalescence homes? 
Are they going to pay their babysitter more than they make?  

GET FUCKING REAL.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 23, 2017)

Most of those alleged jobs require intelligent people to fill them.  Intelligent people avoid living in California.

Go figure......


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 24, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Most of those alleged jobs require intelligent people to fill them.  Intelligent people avoid living in California.
> 
> Go figure......


Intelligent people avoiding California?

Then explain why California is the largest economy in US donating $360 billions to federal taxes. 
And the 6th largest economy of the world.

EXPLAIN.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 24, 2017)

Did I just shut up every Tump followers
In this thread?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 24, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Did I just shut up every Tump followers
> In this thread?



I guess California being so strong is why they rank 43/50 when it comes to fiscal condition.  

#43 | Ranking the States by Fiscal Condition: California


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 24, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> We need a new word for "Dreamers."  Please make suggestions. I'll start -- how about "Ingrates"?


*Their Fellow Paleonasties' "Right of Return"*

Montezuma's Revenge---It would still keep its original meaning of "diarrhea."  

Reconqs:  Mexico is just another tribe of redskin savages.  The continent was worthless when that race ruled it, with no signs of intelligent life.  They want it back, taking sole possession of everything that only Whies could have built on it.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 24, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The main reason I want Mark Zuckerberg to run for president in 2020 is because I REALLY want to hear what Trump's nickname for him will be


*Press One for Spanish*

Kookerberg, Cookieberg, Cuckerberg, Zookeeperberg


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I just shut up every Tump followers
> ...



Why not answer my post #81 first? Before I give you my fair rebuttal.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 25, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



It was.  Now, let's here your excuses, NL.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 25, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Nussbaum...what kind of name is that? Scottish?


German.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 26, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> We need a new word for "Dreamers."



How about Illegal Aliens?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 26, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Nussbaum...what kind of name is that? Scottish?
> ...



   So it isn’t Jewish?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Could be Jewish, as well. They are not mutually exclusive. In fact, most Jewish surnames are German.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 27, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Deflection and desperation time again Conservative?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



On your part, yes it is.  You refuse to do something then make excuses as to why you wait.    

You didn't like my answer.  To you, that means I didn't answer.  Typical n-loving Obama supporter.


----------

